# Looking for Amish furniture



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with people in the northern lower that build furniture? I'm interested in having something made to order, but can't find anything locally.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

if clare is not to far theres two stores here . ithink theres one that makes there own right here .if interested pm i will get the info for you


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

jarome477 said:


> if clare is not to far theres two stores here . ithink theres one that makes there own right here .if interested pm i will get the info for you


Why don't you just post a link to their web sites. :lol:

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Actually I just did a google search for "amish furniture michigan" and to my surprise got LOTS of hits. Maybe even the Amish are going high-tech. Who knew?

John


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Just call the customer service desk at Cabela's in Dundee and have the old lady snag one for ya as they're goin' in the door and ask 'em. Those people LOVE that store!! :lol:


----------



## Full Choke (Jan 16, 2003)

Ah the Amish myth...


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

99% of "amish furniture" is just factory made junk. Same furniture you buy at Walmart.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Does anyone have any experience with people in the northern lower that build furniture? I'm interested in having something made to order, but can't find anything locally.


what are you looking for specifically. Different families have different specialties.

There's two families that do furniture in fremont that impress me. one of which is primarily chairs. The other is more like stand alone cabinetry.

In Lakeview area (if I remember right) is one that really impresses me as the best all around furniture builder, specializes in cabins, bedroom furniture and kitchen furniture. There are a few in Marion. 

NOT all Amish are the same. Oh boy... .... Unfortunately just asking is a scarey way of doing things. 

Vermontville has some decent Amish shops and so does Homer area. Becareful though! Use recommendations outside of the Amish community unless you have a personal relationship with the Amish family that is doing the recommending.

And as one individual put it.. More and More Amish furniture may as well be a cheap furniture factory, like what is sold at walmart. The good part is that they are spending their profits in America rather than in hong kong or china, or bangladish, etc etc.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

davi5982 said:


> 99% of "amish furniture" is just factory made junk. Same furniture you buy at Walmart.


I know - that's why I asked........

Thanks for the feedback. Would like to deal face-to-face with the builder themselves and skip the internet middle-man.

Any good furniture builder recommendation would be great, Amish or not.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

There is a guy on 6 mile or 7 mile in Stanwood that will custom build almost anything you want. I'm not sure of price but he builds it all in his barn. Good looking stuff.


----------



## THEJENNIE1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a custom rustic furniture business. You can contact me here via. pm, at [email protected], or on facebook-http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/A-S-Wood-Works/300483948902.
Thanks.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

If you make it to Cedar Springs, Bears In The Woods is an Amish furniture dealer, I don't know how much they make themselves and how much they buy from local Amish. Got a lot of great looking stuff in the showroom, not sure if they do custom or if you just need to pick from what they have. I have a coffee table and two end tables 25+ years old, look brand new.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

buckslayerII said:


> Does anyone have any experience with people in the northern lower that build furniture? I'm interested in having something made to order, but can't find anything locally.


Did you look through the list of advertisers here on this forum? Many of us are hear by request as a result of good businesses. 

Likewise if they are an advertiser here the odds are that they are above average in their industry.

Plus, geesh, it helps motivate us to keep sending steve money to help keep this site free.

My self when I get knowledge from here and pass it on to customers, friends and the like, I ask them to return the favor by signing up and using a portion of their savings to pay for "supporting Member" fees.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

THEJENNIE1 said:


> I have a custom rustic furniture business. You can contact me here via. pm, at [email protected], or on facebook-http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/A-S-Wood-Works/300483948902.
> Thanks.


I'd go for yours over the average Amish furniture most any time.

You might consider contacting Steve (user name) the administrator and becoming an advertiser here, if you haven't already. It's very cost effective.


----------



## Alfred8100 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no experience to buy furniture from there.Quality is most important thing in buying furniture.Well,i sure will must be visited there in future for furniture from there.


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Back in the mid 1990's my wife and I purchased a dining room table with chairs from Dover Road Woodworking near Claire. There was a sign on old 27 near the I-75 exit not far from Jay's. I think the guy's name is Erwin Byers. I don't know if he is still in business. We were very pleased with the craftsmanship. This stuff is rock solid!


----------

